# Italian Body KIT!!!!!



## impensabile (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello boys, I make to see the photos of the Nissan 350z of Speed-Racing with kit the thing of thoughts

















































www.speed-racing.com Italian Tuner


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice kit. How much? Is it urethane?


----------



## impensabile (Nov 22, 2004)

3-fity said:


> Nice kit. How much? Is it urethane?



prices for the body kit

Front 206,00€ = $ 206

Under doors 417€ = $ 417

Posterior biplane over 494€ = $494

Posterior under 297€ = $297

if it interests to have pieces,I send all over the world, if bought a lot kit, I lower the prices


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

impensabile said:


> Under doors 417€ = $ 417


f.y.i. we call these side skirts 

very very sexy. the front looks to be still stock (not a completly head on pic) with a lip. i LOVE the rear tho with the exhaust coming out of the mesh :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that rear end definitly looks good... clean


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

thats a nasty bodykit...i like it :thumbup:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

impensabile said:


> prices for the body kit
> 
> Front 206,00€ = $ 206
> 
> ...


I might be interested in the "under doors" and "posterior under'. Is the kit made of Urethane? How is the fitment on the kit?


----------



## impensabile (Nov 22, 2004)

The kit it is in resin


----------



## adrenaline18 (Dec 15, 2004)

*can you get me that kit for mine??*

hey man, thats a sick kit you got on your z33..i just got mine in black and its time to make it look like that..if you can write me back with a way that i can contact you or something so i can order one for mine thatd be great..thanks man..peace


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What about hooking it in the under rear with the resin?

I bet that would polypro the resin to the underdoors 




WOULDNT IT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Nice kit by the way


----------



## DarkSyde294 (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice Kit. Only if I had a 350Z.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Very Clean car


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Woogie (Jan 17, 2005)

That's a pretty clean kit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

beautiful kit

i dont want to jack to thread but are the breaks stoptech kit 2/ 2 piece rotors? they are huge!? any idea of th size?


----------

